# plumbing jobs in london



## davidn330 (Dec 1, 2008)

hi there i was thinking of moving to london from eire to work in january is there much work out there at plumbing or has it dried up like eire?? please help.


----------



## iburrows (Mar 11, 2009)

davidn330 said:


> hi there i was thinking of moving to london from eire to work in january is there much work out there at plumbing or has it dried up like eire?? please help.


Can you recommend me a good website or trade publication for plumbing jobs in london?


----------

